# want to leave him:(



## abu (May 28, 2011)

:scratchhead:im so confused...coz i know i dont want to live with him any more, but still looking for advise.im married for 8 years got 2 kids one is 5+ and 2ed is almost 3.. he changed after my 1st daughter was born, he dint care abt me dint want to have sex with me.. Earlier i thought maybe coz of our 1st child he is having some psychological prob or so,...but as the time movd he dint chenge he is 34 now and he lost interest in sex? i did everything frm understanding to talking and grooming my self, from fighting to crying, showing how much i need him, telling him that he might loss me, but noting worked insted he became more and more careless abt me, my sickness, my sorrow, noting shook him even i went into depression( im a good looking lady a good home maker and mine was a love marriage) so what cud be the reason all those years he dint give me any love, care or support, ignored my love and kept on blaming me for things i never did? spied on me kept on checking my cell, tried to stop me from everything i loved to do. and today i came to know he is in relationship with his EX..........................my problem is not him talking to her or even sleeping with her, if out of guilt of this only, he had loved me back or showed care, but instead he had been accusing me for such things. i hate him so much i dont want to live with him anymore but looking at my kids i feel whats there fault, just trying to figure out now how can i live with the person i hate under one roof. 
PLZ HELP ME


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

You know that phrase, if momma's not happy, nobody's happy? 

Think about how much happier your kids would be with a happy mom.

Re sex, How much porn does he watch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abu (May 28, 2011)

Thanks clipclop, ur rite thats what i think only a happy mother can make a happy home, he dose not watch pron at all, he is a strict muslim guy frm India


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

He does something if he iwnt having sex with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abu (May 28, 2011)

i dint get ur Q. i dont know what he dose if he is not having sex with me he use to say i dont feel like im tried my legs are paining all short of excuse and he is 34 rite now


----------



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

He probally is cheating on u. Trust me if it ain't porn, he's cheating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Ask him what's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taz (Oct 3, 2012)

These could be the reasons:
1. You are smarter than 
2. What kind of a person you are looking for in your husband and he found to be NOT him.
3. May be he is not the one you ever wanted.
4. Men usually loose interest on their wife after marriage.
5. Your husband ex-lover is also having a unhappy marriage life so she is trying to catch her fish back and enjoying both ways.
6. You are not attractive anymore to him.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

If he was not getting it from you he was getting it from somebody . Your H was being mean to you because he has been cheating on you for awhile now. He treated you like s.... knowing all along he was cheating on you. He was hoping it would keep you from asking for sex,time or any attention. He is a selfish person who cheats. You need to start living your life without him.


----------



## elisha_parker (Oct 1, 2012)

Going through this situation, You can find some1 who will be with you for Long term Relationship. You can search for New Date who will be with you in all stages of your Life.
Married Dating Site |ExtraMarital Affairs | Find New Passion will help you to get the Long awaited.


----------



## bonnie&clyde (Oct 9, 2012)

Im in my 3 year of marriage. We have a 6 month old. We no longer sleep in the same bed and no longer are intimate. All we do is fight. I want to leave,,Im just trying to find the right time to do it. Your situation on the other hand i would suggest leaving if you all arent communicating or loving in the midnight hour. I say this becausce Ive done all that you say you have. Ive cried, I even told him I would leave, I even tryed to dress sexy nonthing works. He used to want it all the time this was going on way before I got pregnant so I know its not the pregnancy. so at this point Im just here for my daughter once I can stand on my two feet I will leave
Im not happy and I dont want to bring my daughter up in an unhappy marriage.


----------

